# Tub install and drain in slab



## Mpeters (Feb 13, 2007)

I usually do not do much bathroom work however a renovation I am working on has a leaking shower stall. I am planning on ripping out the shower stall, fixing the water damage and installing a tub in place. The drain for the shower stall is in a bsaement concrete slab. I am going to frame a base for the tub which would raise it 4". This base would also extend past the tub for a step into the tub. This will also provide clearance underneath the tub to connect into the exisiting drain pipe rather than remove concrete. I will have my plumber hook up supply lines and drain pipe after the base has been installed. Does this sound like the best approach or should I move the drain in the concrete to vertically align with the concrete.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

It really does not take that long to jack hammer out the drain have it connected correctly. Your tub is typically a 1 1/2" waste and over flow and the shower is typically 2". Have your plumber come over and recommend. A raised tub in a aready low cieling in a basement may look home owner installed. And climbing stairs to a tub should be keeped for holiday resorts, not to functional.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> It really does not take that long to jack hammer out the drain have it connected correctly. Your tub is typically a 1 1/2" waste and over flow and the shower is typically 2". Have your plumber come over and recommend. A raised tub in a aready low cieling in a basement may look home owner installed. And climbing stairs to a tub should be keeped for holiday resorts, not to functional.


Break the concrete and move the drain. If you try to rig it as stated you will force your plumber to either offset the line going to the existing trap which will also put the drain farther away from the trap than it is supposed to be or he may just add another trap which would mean that the tub would be double trapped. Either of these situations is a code violation (IPC). Plus, and this is merely my personal opinion, a raised tub looks ridiculous and will cost you more to raise than it would to break 30" of concrete and patch afterward.


----------

